# IC salida STK de Fisher RS 851



## franelec (Jun 4, 2009)

Saludos señores del foro, me urge el numero del ic de salida para equipo fisher RS851 es un STK ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 4, 2009)

Que le paso al viejo? esta destruido?-
Puedes sacarlo por numero de patas + alimentacion + potencia declarada de salida y en la pagina de sanyo.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2009)

A menos que el IC literalmente haya "Explotado" en mil pedazos, se puede ver en la parte frontal el Model Number del IC. Comienza algo asi: STK40xx, STK08XXX.

Saludos.


----------



## franelec (Jun 6, 2009)

Gracias, es que no trae el IC.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 6, 2009)

franelec dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, es que no trae el IC.



Aha. entonces es mas dificil si no conseguimos el esquema. 

Estas seguro que es un STK?


----------



## djpusse (Jun 8, 2009)

> A menos que el IC literalmente haya "Explotado" en mil pedazos



hola gente la verdad es que nunca vi un stk explotado 

me parece que estos integrados no se pueden reventar a lo sumo rajar 

porque en su interior no son mazisos en su interior son huecos y hay algunos que los reparan


en fin el fisher rs 881 lleva el STK 4191II

que por lo que veo en el datasheet hay una gran variedad de stk que llevan la misma configuracion de patas y lo que cambian es la potencia que entregan

aca esta el datasheet

espero que les sirva y perdon si me meti asi de la nada


----------



## franelec (Jun 17, 2009)

Gracias a todos por su gran colaboracion.
djpusse
pienso que este integrado STK 4191II puede servir ya que es usado en este modelo RS881 Fisher, muchas gracias


----------



## djpusse (Jun 22, 2009)

hola perdon por el retraso en la respuesta.

franelec que fue lo que hiciste al final¿'

es el integrado STK4191 II¿?


----------



## franelec (Jun 23, 2009)

Altamente agradecido con todos y en especial a djpusse, 
Mira con la información que me pasaste  STK4101 II SERIES, revise los voltajes de alimentacion del integrado, en los pines 11 y 9 del circuito impreso y efectivamente se alimenta con +- 52 voltios y en base a la tabla es el STK4191 II lo monte y perfecto.
les reitero mi dispocision a colaborar con todos, mi especialidad es en TVs y tengo bastante información. Hasta pronto.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 23, 2009)

de nada franelec estamos para eso algun dia me va a hacer falta de tu ayuda

me alegra un monton saber que te he hecho util y que hayas podido solucionar tu problema

nos vemos Saludos


----------

